# Moving



## ronron (Feb 4, 2009)

We are moving to, purchasing a bigger property with a barn, silo, orchard, river.... cant wait to be there, In the mean time while waiting for everything to close I have a house to pack. I am not one to keep (hoard) things that is my dh and I am leaving his packing to him. There are some things that I am not moving, my bed, we need a new one so this is a good time to do this, my washer and dryer they are not long for this world and I want a matched set finally... A player piano I am giving it away along with a few boxes of music rolls very old and only plays manually. Other than that I am going through everything and tossing crap this is easy for me, packing and labeling everything according to where it goes in the new house... Then cleaning and prepping this home for sale... I haven moved in 20 years and have always said I would rather take a beating than move so any suggestions from all of you out there would be appreciated...


----------



## farmersonja (Mar 9, 2013)

Make the very first thing you do when you get to the new house is make your new bed. You will be very tired at the end of the day, and you don't want that chore ahead of you.


----------



## homebody (Jan 24, 2005)

is the new location? When we move, hopefully in approx. 2 years, we will going 5.5 hrs. away. Could be even further if circumstances change. Have a truck, car, big lawnmower (not selling the bad boy). Plus about 20 yrs. accumulation also. There is just some stuff I won't part with, like my sewing machines, pressure canners, several expensive pieces of oak furniture. Not to mention tools, troybilt tiller, and what ever chickens we have at that time. LOL. So am watching this thread with interest. 

We wanted to get "it" down to the biggest u-haul, but I don't see how we can.

Unfortunately, we both are moderate hoarders but don't think it would be sensible to take thousands in loss of a sale of the more valuable items and then have to replace with new when we finally land somewhere.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

ronron said:


> We are moving to, purchasing a bigger property with a barn, silo, orchard, river.... cant wait to be there, In the mean time while waiting for everything to close I have a house to pack. I am not one to keep (hoard) things that is my dh and I am leaving his packing to him.


Purge
Purge
Purge
If you don't want the 'stuff' to follow you.....purge.
Don't rely on dh to do it.
You purge it.



> There are some things that I am not moving, my bed, we need a new one so this is a good time to do this, my washer and dryer they are not long for this world and I want a matched set finally... A player piano I am giving it away along with a few boxes of music rolls very old and only plays manually.


www.freecycle.org
Whatever you don't want to take, put it on free cycle with the disclaimer that THEY have to come in and remove it.
YOU will be stunned and amazing how fast you can empty a house when you offer something for free.

Have the bed delivered and set up the day you move in.
Have a bag with clean bedding in it so you can make the bed as soon as they set it up.




> Other than that I am going through everything and tossing crap this is easy for me, packing and labeling everything according to where it goes in the new house...


If you have a wheel barrow, wheel it into the house, and load the trash bags IN the wheelbarrow. 
That way it is so much easier to take it to the curb. IF you have a TON of crap, rent a dumpster. It will be well worth the money.




> Then cleaning and prepping this home for sale... I haven moved in 20 years and have always said I would rather take a beating than move so any suggestions from all of you out there would be appreciated...


If time permits, itemize and label each box. 
What room it came from, and what's in it.

Throw away everything you can.
Freecycle the big stuff.

Empty one room at a time.

Make sure you are lifting with your legs, not bending over and using your back.
Make sure you are drinking plenty of water, and taking breaks.
Make sure you are eating right.
Take photos of your progress. It will 'feel good' at the end of the day!!


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

My husband would get transferred frequently, so I'm a master mover..lol. My rule of thumb has been if I haven't used it in the last year, then it's something I either don't need or can live without. 

Be sure and label every carton, not only with a general description of what's inside and then, in GIANT print, which room it is to go in. That way your already pre-organized by having each box set in the room they will go in and, when you go looking for something that isn't unpacked yet, it narrows it's location down immensely.

I also always packed a box of items I know we will need right away such as the coffee pot, a few pots and pans, some paper plates, utensils, sharp knives, toilet paper, towels, dish detergent, etc. etc.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Unpacking the bedroom first is a good idea. You don't need to unpack everything, just set up the bed and have a suitcase that is packed specifically for that night and the next two days.

Then, unpack the vitals of the kitchen: silverware, plates, basic pots. Buy restaurant food that first day, but be prepared to cook breakfast the next day. And set up the coffee station if you are coffee drinkers.


----------



## cowbelle (Mar 5, 2009)

I have to put out a dissenting opinion - I have lots of "stuff", but it's all old family stuff, and I love it all. It's what makes my home! As long as you have time to pack it, take it if you love it.  I fully understand the "get rid of all you can" philosophy, but it just doesn't work for me at all. No, I'm not a hoarder, I just don't want to live without the furniture my dad made, or the antiques my great, great grandmother brought from England. The linen sheets with monograms (I don't use them, but love them anyway), the needlepoint pillows and pewter mugs (also not used) give me a sense of roots. I'll put up with packing and moving no matter what it takes!


----------



## ronron (Feb 4, 2009)

Thank you everyone for the very good advise we are moving less than 20 minutes away but I am a big believer in getting it all moved in one day... Good idea about the suit case or tubby in my case and making the bed first thing we are actually taking the opportunity to buy a new bed a washer and dryer and new refrigerator and having them all delivered also the new house has built in dressers in the closet I am not attached to the ones we have so they wont be moved either. I am not one to keep stuff I don't use but on the other hand I like what I like and there are old crocks and antiques that I will be moving myself. I have been going through drawers everything I touch gets the questions do I want to pack this, do I want to unpack this, do I have a place for it in the new house, do I want it, can I live without it... as far as clothing I have about two dresser drawers full of clothing and about 20 hangers with hanging clothing all that will get purged again...My dear husband on the other hand has stuff he can't part with and doesn't use I am just leaving that stuff to him.... Actually I better purge his stuff or he will just pack it with him if he misses it I will give it back otherwise it goes...


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

In addition to the towels and TP, don't forget a shower curtain, soap and shampoo. If you're going to be moving in the heat, make sure to have a cooler of bottled water and some sweat rags of hankies to wipe your face.


----------



## tonyarn (Jul 18, 2013)

We close on our house today...about 10-15 minutes away from old house (rented). We have 13 days until we have to be out, so I am taking my time cleaning and painting and moving basically one room at a time. The kitchen needs cleaned, but otherwise very little work, so I will be doing that as hubby gets started painting a room. The next day I'll be cleaning and organizing his freshly painted room while he gets started painting the next...and so on.


----------



## puddlejumper007 (Jan 12, 2008)

put your tv control in your purse. lol my husband could not find ours for days..


----------



## followinghim (Sep 10, 2006)

Have you moved yet? How did it go?


----------

